# New guy from south jersey



## JerseyGTI337 (Apr 4, 2006)

Welcome! what part of SJ are you from?


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* HuntersDad5809. Have fun here.


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

:welcome: To Archery Talk!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## PineBarrenNick (Jul 4, 2010)

HuntersDad5809 said:


> Hello all. Im a transfer from the New Jersey Hunter forum. I have heard about how much information is available on this site and I thought I would check it out. :darkbeer::darkbeer:


Same here man. im LBI Surfrat on there. I signed up here a month ago. You'll love it here. Ya get lost in all these forums. 
South jersey here as well. 


Nick


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Welcome:wave: We don't pump gas in Jersey, we pump fists


----------



## ULA24 (Jun 29, 2010)

Welcome from the Philly Suburbs, the land of unlimited doe tags!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------

